# Help a brother out.



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I decided to break down and buy a hand gun. I have narrowed the list to the ones in the poll. I'm thinking 9mm in all of them but could be swayed to .40.
Also I'm left handed so any consideration I need to look at as it relates to a left handed shooter.

This gun will be mainly used for carry but not too worried about concealed although maybe once in awhile.

Anyways I know there are a bunch of people on here that know a lot more about hand guns than I. Just trying to reduce the time spent at the gun counter. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Out of your list, I would prefer the Springfield. Have one in XD40 subcompact and love it.


-DallanC


----------



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

It's not on your list , but the glock gen4 has the mag release were you can flip it over and have it on the right side it your left handed. But off the list i would go with the XD..


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

XD in .40 cal


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

What they all said.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

+1 to what snowman said.
I have a Glock 40 and like it.
I am left handed as well.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have three of the guns you listed and by far my favorite is the Springfield Armory.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

What the crap is onedo. Oh! I just got it. I had been reading it owneedo


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I recommend you decide what the role of the handgun will be. Your choices span the entire range, from small carry to full size duty gun. Pick a type, then handle all of that type and go with the one that is most comfortable in your hand. From the choices you list I'd probably go with the Ruger.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.
Cooky I'm not sure what the role will be for the gun. I was just liking the sound of a new one. But you have me somewhat confused as to what small carry to full size duty gun means. Looking at the specs all are close to 7" overall length. And most range in weight from 22.7 oz to 27 oz empty except for the Kahr.

I know I don't want a big framed gun like a 1911 .45

I'm not currently able to get around to handle all of them at the moment but will be sure do do so before I purchase one. Once I can get the list narrowed down I will find a place to try them out. Thank again.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree with Cooky that you have a large variety of gun sizes there. Are you wanting something you can shoot a lot but carry little, or something to carry a lot and shoot little. All that being said, and knowing that this seems to be your first handgun I'd get something in the compact range, which would be the Springfield XD Compact, a Glock 19 (9mm) or 23 (.40), or something along those lines. I wouldn't worry too much about left-handed vs right-handed, there's a lot of lefties out there who shoot right-handed guns (me included), and although I've owned guns meant for lefties (Beretta 92 with the mag release switched over is one that comes to mind) there's other features that are much more important to me.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Who voted for sig? Dont buy a glock either. If you claim to be a loyal American then support our economy and buy an American gun!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I love my CM9, if your not used to carrying I would go small. It has fantastic accuracy, reliability, sights are better then most which use 3 dot and its got a decent amount of firepower for such a small package.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Springfield XDm (compact) in 9mm, 40, or even .45acp.

I'm not a fan of 40 but many are. I have the XDm in a 9mm which I really like and a .45acp which gives me a little more confidence in stopping power.

Both can be concealed easily and both are reliable.

I certainly wouldn't discount the 1911s, of all my pistols/revolvers my Dan Wesson C-bob 1911 is my favorite.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Well a quick update It looks like a S&W m&p 9c has found a good home!
Thanks for the replies and thoughts to get me started.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Anything that's manufactured in my hometown, Geneseo Illinois.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Good choice on the Smith M&P, it has always been my top recommendation for left handed shooters. Its one of the only true interchangable right to left handguns. The mag release can be swapped from side to side and the slide lock is already on both sides of the slide. The only thing I would have done different is gotten the .40 compact and then purchased a conversion barrel. Train with the 9mm, carry the .40. Happy shooting..


----------



## bowhuntinornutin (Mar 4, 2012)

I know it's not on the list but with you being left handed I thought I would mention this pistol. I am also a lefty and I own this gun myself and its perfect for me. H&K P 2000 .40. This is the most ambidextrous pistol I have seen and is made in several calibers.


----------

